# Hybrid Hapkido School?



## FearlessFreep (Apr 29, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with this school? Calvary Family Hybrid Hapkido in Colorado Springs, Colorado?

I'm thinking of checking it out as a more self-defense oriented martial arts school and was wondering if anyone had heard of them.  We currently do Taekwondo with self-defense dervide from Taekwondo, Hapkido, and some judo and this looks like it has that focus

Thanks



http://www.calvaryfamilymartialarts.com/indexhapkido.asp


----------



## matt.m (May 18, 2006)

I have never heard of it sorry


----------



## Hollywood1340 (May 19, 2006)

The lack of claimed credentials is a red flag for me. Where and who did he learn from?


----------



## Drac (May 20, 2006)

Never heard of them either.As Hollywood1340 says there are red flags there with the lack of credentials..Check it out and gives us your take on it.


----------

